# Window glass



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

What the heck's up with the new release? So far I have seen red, blue, black and green on the bay.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its making me have a hrd time buyin any until I actuall see them in person, or see better pictures from different angles.

These types of surprizes are also making me not pre-order anymore.


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

does anybody know how many different colors of window glass they made and on what packages they have them (tjet clam,tjet jewel,x/t clam,x/t jewel).This is really confusing.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I've seen blue and green windows on the jewel box white Ford GT, and smoked and red on the clamshell grey Ford GT.

I've also seen the red chassis on the XT Torino and GTX, but not on any TJets . . . are they only doing the red with the XTs??

So many questions. The completists are going to go nuts trying to get the various versions.

'doba


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> I've seen blue and green windows on the jewel box white Ford GT, and smoked and red on the clamshell grey Ford GT.
> 
> I've also seen the red chassis on the XT Torino and GTX, but not on any TJets . . . are they only doing the red with the XTs??
> 
> ...



I have both Grey GT's and my white one has the Green windows all 3 run great! White already has a Lighted chiass under it just have to add some paint to the inside to stop it showing through all the place light is a bad thing to see..lol..

Dave


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

My set of XTs have blue and black windshields only. Each of the corresponding pairs I rec'd came with the blue one and one black one.
:thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

blue and black windows are for the tjets, red and black are the xtractions.
the red chassis is the super rare car in the xtraction series. the tjets have a "rare" quality too, but no one has seen it yet (I don't know and they won't tell, other than there is one)


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> blue and black windows are for the tjets, red and black are the xtractions.
> the red chassis is the super rare car in the xtraction series. the tjets have a "rare" quality too, but no one has seen it yet (I don't know and they won't tell, other than there is one)


The "Rare" Quality would be one that has a good chassis, with perfect gear mesh, axle holes that are not the size of the Grand Canyon, and Wheels/Axles/Tires that are true 
Sarcasm definetly ON.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

sethndaddy said:


> blue and black windows are for the tjets, red and black are the xtractions.
> the red chassis is the super rare car in the xtraction series. the tjets have a "rare" quality too, but no one has seen it yet (I don't know and they won't tell, other than there is one)


 X-traction "Clams" have Red glass and Black glass, X-traction Jewel's have Blue glass (at least mine do.) 

Pickeringtondad 
aka 
Bob


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That red glass looks real good on some of these cars. Like the black T/A and yellow nomad...


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> red and black are the xtractions.


Well I have six XTracs that have blue windshields. That may have been the plan, but when production started rolling, looks like the assembler did whatever they felt like. Anyway, at least they had windshields.  

rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sorry, clams and jewels were different colors glass.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

I bought jewels and clams in both XTs & TO's. My XT jewel cars all have blue windows, and the clam XT's have red windows. My TO jewls all have black windows, while the clam TO came with 3 blue and 3 green windows.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

what's to stop people from taking a red first lap chassis and sliding under a Torino? Especially of a Red torino with a red chassis is more valubale than a first lap car?


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I got a red chassis under a red and white GTX. I could see it in the packaging and wondered if it might be a rare combination... and then ripped open the package and raced it. I see that some guy is trying a BIN auction on this combination for $79.95.

I bought 5 TOs and 5 XTs and they all look and run great after the usual 2 to 5 minutes of tweaking per car. Three of the XTs ran great right away. There are some nice details on the bodies. These are better quality bodies than the JL releases.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> what's to stop people from taking a red first lap chassis and sliding under a Torino? Especially of a Red torino with a red chassis is more valubale than a first lap car?


Nothing to stop them. Just make sure the car is still banded (jewel) or that it hasn't been sliced open (clam)


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> The completists are going to go nuts trying to get the various versions.


 I used to be a completist, but I've been cured. During release 1, I realized collecting the AW cars was not worth my time because of the White Thunder issue. Now reading this thread about the various permutations of glass found in these cars, and possible different colored chassis, I think I'll pass.
Did any thought go into appreciating the existing customer base and vendor network? Even something as simple as letting us know what car combinations are being released?
I'm probably not unique in this respect. Whereas AW could have had me buying at least one of every car from every release, now I only buy a car if I find it really cheap - as cheap as a JL. They've lost sales for at least 48 cars from me, probably more like 96. And I'm sure I'm not the only one.
Sure you can create a collector market by issuing so many variations that no one knows for sure what exists. But you also need a base of customers that care.

Joe


----------



## mopar78 (Sep 23, 2004)

I was told that t-jet clam packages have blue or green glass.Tjet jewel cases have red or smoke grey(black) glass. x/t clam packages have red and smoke grey(black) glass. x/t jewel cases have blue and green. Can anybody verify this? How about someone from autoworld telling the people who are gonna spend their money buying them all.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Just noticed the release 2 iwheels and first lap cars have clear glass.


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

22tall said:


> Just noticed the release 2 iwheels and first lap cars have clear glass.


A source of clear glass for the "regular" Ford GT?? BUWHAAAA!

I've been kicking around the idea of building and lighting 4 of the std. white GTs each with a different color glass (blue, green, red, and smoke) and repainting the stripes to match. I'd be alot more enthused if the dang front axle fit the chassis well enough to be useable. It is actually the only thing I've had issue with on the single GT I've gotten so far. Aside from the front axel bouncing around and dragging on the body, the chassis runs great. I like the wide pick-up shoes.

Perhaps entire shipments of cars sent back to China would help with some of the quality issues. Prob. not, but I don't think it has been mentioned by anyone before


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

On a couple of my release 1 Xts I lightly oiled the front axle and lifted the front of the chassis up then filled the axle hole with gap filling CA and let it cure. Then I pulled the axle out and opened the hole slightly. This worked pretty good, then i was turned on to using the JLXT front axles and opening the holes in the wheels to fit that axle. Both work, but the second is easier ans faster.


----------



## Jerome Bee (May 1, 2007)

All the variations are listed on Auto World's web site for both XT and TJ. Looks like only a couple of the XT's have a different color chassis.

JB


----------

